# petco online



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I was just online at petco's website and a window poped up and it said to chat with a representitive. I chated and it or she quit the chat. I'm wondering if the person or computer I was talking to was really a real person.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'd suggest that it hardly matters.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

if I go to the website again, it might be nice to stay away from it. I think I kinda misplaced this thread...


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

It might be a cleverly hidden pop-ad that attempts to get your information. Also known as phishing, or sometimes manually, it's called "SEing", or Social Engineering. 

Just stay away from it. Unless PETCO stores tell you about it (like a sign in the store says "Talk to a live rep on our site"), steer clear.

I know because I'm a grey hat.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

What's a grey hat?


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

A hat. It's grey...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

A kind of hacker; not a black hat scumbag, nor a white hat troubleshooter, but something in the middle.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I understand... It was kind of weird that it poped up when this computer blocks pop-ups. When I got a pm, it would keep the pop-up window from apearing.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

egoreise said:


> A hat. It's grey...


Close. LOL. 

Betta man, pop-up blockers do not stop everything from popping out of nowhere. I still get random advert windows, even with a blocker installed.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Ours blocks a bunch of stuff... It didn't block it when it poped up twice.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

its spam disregard it, i know people who work at petco, i just texted him and asked, its for sure not a legit petco service, petco doesn't even have automated phone menus...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

This time, I spoke to kim. She gave me the number for customer service.


----------

